# Fork Rehandle



## cheflarge (Jan 4, 2015)

Just got this back from Randy Haas: saute' fork w/ cocobola handle & s/s pins. Shown with a 210mm gyuto w/ cocobola handle. Wanted to put both handles up to show how much of a variance there can be in the same wood. Props to brother Haas, I am WAY STOKED with the finished product!!! :cool2:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 4, 2015)

Oooh I love rehandled forks!!


----------



## Matus (Jan 4, 2015)

That looks lovely.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 5, 2015)

Forkin' A!!!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 5, 2015)

Forkin awesome


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 5, 2015)

Fork me! Nice forking fork!


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 5, 2015)

You guys RULE! &#128526;


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 5, 2015)

The figuring on that wood is killer Al. I'm on the lookout for a nice vintage fork to re handle .


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 5, 2015)

You have got to FORKING be kidding me! :biggrin:


----------



## olpappy (Jan 7, 2015)

very nice


----------

